# E bay



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why are people so lazy or just don't care.
I always leave feedback, but I seem to spend more and more time chasing feedback in return.In fact I have actually emailed one buyer three times just to make sure they got the item.Then told ebay to check it out in case it was stolen/broken and buyer not sure what to do.
I make payment on the nose, then after receiving item and checking it is in the condition stated and not damaged make sure that feedback is given.
Rant over and feeling better . thanks. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I have a few shops on ebay, Amazon and websites, and I always leave feedback if somebody buys of me, unless they specifically ask otherwise.

But if I buy something from a buyer it is up to me if I leave feedback or not. I would get annoyed if a seller kept asking for feedback. It is optional to leave feedback as a buyer. If their is a problem I will email the buyer and not use the feedback unless the seller is unhelpful. 

Personally Amazon is a much better channel to buy and sell on. If their are any problems Amazon will help where as ebay don't care.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Providing it does not affect my rating I shall not worry. 
However If you buy something and are pleased why not say so. The whole ethos is based upon feedback surely.

cabby


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree with you cabby, I always leave feedback as a common courtesy, if nothing else it lets the seller know that I have received the item.
I think it's rude and almost insulting not to receive feedback as quite often a lot of time and effort has gone into wrapping and posting items. Feedback is after all a "thank you".
Mel


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As long as your rating is still 100% does it matter Cabby?

Ray.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

If you buy of Tesco online, or any major online retailer do you leave feedback for them for every purchase you make. Whats the difference?

Feedback is optional and if you wish to leave it then you can. If you do not wish to leave feedback then you do not have to.

Why is it insulting not to receive feedback. I have several shops on ebay and Amazon. I am a business seller and sell 1000's of items every year and on average I receive feedback from about 20% of customers. I do not sit their thinking I have been insulted. I just get on with my business.
One of my shops had about 21000 feedback at a 99.8% positive and I have sold over 120,000 items in 7 years. I am not going to spend all my time asking the other 99,000 for feedback. 

But when I sell I have set up ebay to automatically leave feedback as a seller. But as a buyer it is totally optional and it is not insulting not to leave feedback.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

The system is brought into disrepute when a seller, in effect, delays giving any feedback until the buyer gives feedback.

Surely the seller should provide feed back as soon as the item is paid for, to comment on speed of payment etc,. They are two different transactions and should be treated as such.

I've hardly ever had feedback from a seller after I've paid for something. Not sure the system is worth much in the grand scheme of things


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

cabby said:


> Why are people so lazy or just don't care.
> I always leave feedback, but I seem to spend more and more time chasing feedback in return.In fact I have actually emailed one buyer three times just to make sure they got the item.Then told ebay to check it out in case it was stolen/broken and buyer not sure what to do.
> I make payment on the nose, then after receiving item and checking it is in the condition stated and not damaged make sure that feedback is given.
> Rant over and feeling better . thanks. :roll: :roll:
> ...


I agree, I pay quick, I leave feedback and I expect it.
A note to sellers who don't leave feedback. You don't get my repeat business. so your loss :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have always had feedback from sellers, never yet had a problem on that score.Maybe it is because I always make a prompt payment.
Just when I sell an item it is good to know that the buyer is satisfied. 
How would the shops on ebay continue if they got no feedback on their sales.

cabby


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The whole feedback system is a bit of a waste of time these days. In the early days of Ebay it was very useful but now means very little. The only feedback that is meaningful is negative and neutral and it would be much better if every member simply had a profile that showed their total number of buying and selling transactions together with a detailed list of negative and neutral feedback. Positive feedback means very little, especially when sellers make their auctions "private" so you can't even see what sort of item the feedback refers to.

If selling I often ask buyers not to leave feedback if they're happy with the items, I don't want to build up a profile that might make me appear to be a "trader".


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I work by some simple rules......

When selling NEVER give feedback till you have received feedback. ( it's an incentive for the Buyer not to forget)

When buying give feedback if and when the goods seem ok.

If the Seller seems to have forgotten you then send him a "polite" reminder after a couple of weeks. Some members only do their feed back once a month or so.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

If someone buys from me and pays promptly I leave positive feedback as they have hounored their side of the bargain i.e paying for the goods up front.
I nearly always get return feedback (always positive) because I send most things next day delivery and well wrapped, the few times I have recieved no feedback I don't worry about, as long as my feedback is at 100% or thereabouts I'm happy. I always tell buyers that rather than leave negative feedback, get back to me via email and I will sort any problems, I also cover return postage costs on faulty or broken items which many sellers do not.

Jim.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I've been on ebay since 1998, and have getting on for 3000 feedback (2884 as of today) all positive and never had a negative.

As Bill Creer says, if you're a buyer, leave feedback once you have the item and are happy with it. As a seller I wait for the buyer to leave feedback first.

I find that being reasonable with people pays dividends, especially with damaged goods that are received.

When I sell I only use a signed-for service, regardless of where it is going.

Peter


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"When selling NEVER give feedback till you have received feedback. "

That's the point- surely the only aspect that a seller can give feedback on is "quality" of payment ie speed etc which i separate from a buyers feedback on the product.

The habit of "I'm not giving you feedback till I get some from you" makes a nonesense of the whole issue of Feedback


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Telbell said:


> "When selling NEVER give feedback till you have received feedback. "
> 
> That's the point- surely the only aspect that a seller can give feedback on is "quality" of payment ie speed etc which i separate from a buyers feedback on the product.
> 
> The habit of "I'm not giving you feedback till I get some from you" makes a nonesense of the whole issue of Feedback


The problem is that if you are a Seller a number of things can go wrong that are outside of your control. i.e., lost in post, damaged in transit, fussy buyer etc. etc. A few Buyers' first reaction is to give you bad feedback before they even think of contacting you.
Even though the Seller can't give bad feedback, withholding, makes the Seller think before they react.

I would say 90% of sellers work by my rules and I've always assumed the others are just lucky to have had no bad experiences.

It is not a "nonsense" it just good business practice.


----------



## perrie333 (Nov 9, 2012)

I always leave feed back from anyone I buy from ,both for manners and for people like myself that check feedback before buying from anyone on ebay.


----------

